# FrogFevers FrogRoom



## FrogFever (Aug 12, 2011)

I've just recently moved and haven't been on DB for a good while now... and I miss it... 
After 18 months in the hobby many frogs (and reptiles) have been acquired. I've always had to "upgrade" to a larger frog room every time I moved. You guys know how it goes... Anyways, I FINALLY have enough space to fit every animal into one large room! Frogs, chameleons, geckos, turtles, salamanders, monitors, mantids, bugs and all.

Thought I'd share.














































http://i1202.photobucket.com/albums/bb365/FrogFever/newhouse095.jpg[/IMG

[IMG]http://i1202.photobucket.com/albums/bb365/FrogFever/newhouse095.jpg


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

WOW!!! What an amazing collection, it looks awesome!! I assume by now you charge an entrance fee!!??


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

Looks great, I am envious! What kind of turtles have you got in there?


----------



## Firawen (Jan 29, 2012)

Awesome room! 

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Wow, that's awesome. I wish my wife would let me take over a room like that haha


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Btw, is that a Dendrobates castaneoticus in the second to last picture!!!!


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Amazing room! Im so jealous. I love the tanks and the division of the space. Welcome back!


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

More photos please 

Is that live ficus growing on the ceiling?


----------



## jejton (Sep 3, 2006)

Looks good. I have some questions though ( planning for the day we finally buy our own home and trying to learn from others experiences in the meantime!)
May I ask why you went with a rug/carpet on the floor? Tile would be much easier to keep clean, as well as avoid mold with the inevitable spills and high humidity you're gonna have in the room. 
What are you doing for temperature control - a/c, fan, room heat?
Did you wire the room on its own electrical circuit?


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

A great frog room. I will have one some day.

More pics please .


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Whoa! Dude, your frog room is bigger then my bed room! That chameleon is drop-dead AMAZING!!!!!!


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

My living room is my frog room lol, but You have a lot of tanks. I like that you have fish tanks.


----------



## dancingfrog (Jun 7, 2012)

Wow that is awesome, I like the tree decoration on the wall


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

And in the middle of the room you have room for more!


----------



## karag (May 12, 2005)

You got plenty of space for more.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

WOW thats alot of stuff!

I hope to one day move the couch out of my family room and fill it up just like you! Lol
It takes me about 2hrs a day to maintain my 12 tanks, grow outs, tadpoles ... etc.
i could only imagine how long it takes you.

Nice!


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

Do you have a full time job??? How do you deal with all of that?


----------



## FrogFever (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow. I didn't anticipate so many responses. Thanks for all the nice comments guys.
To answer some questions: 

1. The entrance fee is free. People come all the time 
2. We have 1 soft shell turtle. His name is Trumpet.
3. Jason, the second to last picture is actually a Painted Mantella. Good guess.
4. The ivy vine on the ceiling wall is silk vine strands I bought at Michaels. A LOT of it. It took me about 4 hours get it all in place where I wanted it.
5. I rent this place so I have no choice as to whether its rug or hardwood floors, but if you can see I have work-out mats under all of the racks in addition to the huge floor rug. These mats have saved many a spill in their lifetime. 
6. I actually don't keep any fish. The water tanks are for monkey frog tadpoles.
7. Yes, I do have a full time job which of course funds this hobby. I do however, have the novelty of giving away shifts every week so I can spend time with my collection. 

What is so great about dart frogs is that they are very low maintenance. Sure, it takes me a good while to spray down their cages every few days and feed them flies a few times a week, but not all that long compared to other pets like Panther Chameleons. They require attention numerous times every single day. Definitely not a beginner pet! Between them, the geckos, and the tree frogs I buy about 2000 crickets every month. I despise them, but I tolerate them for the love of my animals.

And finally, the huge room all these tanks are in is twice the size of what you see in the picture! I can literally double or triple my collection and still have room left over...


----------



## FrogFever (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## TheReptileWrangler (Oct 12, 2011)

Great set up minus one cage which i would fix.
your savannah cage is so off not the size or glass part just the substrate and it does not look hot enough.
Monitors need very high basking spots little air flow and relitive humidity. they are need deep substrate and summer is the best time for new monitor cage substrate all you need is play sand and dirt top soil works the best mix it 50/50 about 6 inches deep and make sure you use out door flood lights get 3 60 watt ones with out the hexegon in the the middle of the bulb and cover the whole top and it will be perfect.
i may not know a ton about frogs but i kept monitors for the last 10 years 


also i love your tiger monkeys

take care
kirk


----------



## jackjack2011 (Jun 20, 2012)

wow! awesome room! I'm so jealous


----------



## FrogFever (Aug 12, 2011)

Grizzlygeckos thanks for that. That is my girls new edition. His name is Baby Dinosaur? She rescued him and bought him that 90 gallon.. You should've seen his tiny, cold, dark tub he was in before!  He looks 10 times better now, but there is always room for improvement. We'll up the temps (his backing site is 110F surface temp), and add a lot more substrate. I was under the impression they just needed it deep for breeding purposes. He has a water bowl in there and she bathes him in the tub twice a week.


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

Here is your frog room theme song. Ella is old school. She was cool before anyone knew what cool was.


----------



## TheReptileWrangler (Oct 12, 2011)

monitors in general especially african Species are heavy burrowers so deep damp holding substrate is what they need.
im glad to hear that it has a new Better home, i hate how so many savannahs are bought from pets stores and people know nothing about them then a year later they die due to improper care
take care
kirk


----------



## Gabez (Jun 18, 2012)

WOW! Amazing room, I could only dream of having something like that. It really is amazing, how much did all of this cost you? just curious as it has always been a dream of mine to have a reptile/amphibian room.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

The silk vine plant idea is killer. Really adds to the sense of being in a green oasis inside. I want to do a living drip wall inside someday.


----------



## yumyow (Apr 28, 2012)

This. Is. Awesome.


----------



## jackjack2011 (Jun 20, 2012)

Awesome room! Wish I had one


----------



## DracheFrau (May 23, 2012)

Wow! I'm super jealous. I hope to have a room as lovely as that someday.


----------



## Ivan M (Apr 11, 2012)

Awesome looking collection, thanks for sharing.


----------



## watertiger21 (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm in love with your room! It's so awesome and I can only dream of having a place like that in my house someday.

Question for you: Did you build the tanks in your photo? I've been searching all over the place for a tutorial, guidelines, or advice on how to convert an aquarium into having front doors. If you made them, could you give me some advice on how you did it or can you point me in the right direction? Thanks so much!



FrogFever said:


>


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

watertiger21 said:


> I'm in love with your room! It's so awesome and I can only dream of having a place like that in my house someday.
> 
> Question for you: Did you build the tanks in your photo? I've been searching all over the place for a tutorial, guidelines, or advice on how to convert an aquarium into having front doors. If you made them, could you give me some advice on how you did it or can you point me in the right direction? Thanks so much!


Try Junglebox


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Clean and well organized. I like it!


----------



## FrogFever (Aug 12, 2011)

watertiger21 said:


> I'm in love with your room! It's so awesome and I can only dream of having a place like that in my house someday.
> 
> Question for you: Did you build the tanks in your photo? I've been searching all over the place for a tutorial, guidelines, or advice on how to convert an aquarium into having front doors. If you made them, could you give me some advice on how you did it or can you point me in the right direction? Thanks so much!


I was going to send a pm, but I figure I'd post for all to see in case anyone else was wondering too...
For these ten gallon tanks I went and had 1/8 in. thick glass pieces cut at Aces Hardware- cost bout $8. Measure numerous times to be sure measurements are correct.
I then went to a fish store and bought a few feet of "living hinge" which is the joint piece that allows it to bend while opening. 
For the screen part (which I actually ended up taping them all up completely for higher humidity) I went to home depot and bought a screen kit- screen,corner pieces, and a few feet worth of the frame pieces. I measured accordingly and basically made a really small window screen for the top of the cage. Don't forget to buy the $2 window screen spline tool also.
A couple of times I measured slightly off so I had a gap in between the glass door and the screen section so I went to the big box stores and found those plastic (white) notebook binder pieces that hold paper together and cut that to size to fit right over the top piece of the glass. That way it is adjustable and will cover any gap you might have there. Hope this helps.


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow beautiful reptile room. Any pictures of your bassleri?
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FrogFever (Aug 12, 2011)

[URL="







[/URL]

[URL="







[/URL]

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

So come spring, Im gonna head over the pass and come visit this amazing room. Ill bring the beers? lol Gorgeous man.. I cant wait til my lady lets me have my own frog room lol. Luckily shes on board for vivs and helps design them with me. Our Azureus are HER babies apparently haha. Again, superb setups!


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Your guys seem a little bluer than my two. Maybe its just the pictures. 
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## us13fox (Jan 12, 2013)

That is a dream room right there! Great set up! Nice looking chameleons!


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

That waterfall/drip wall is awesome! Do you by chance have a build thread? I would really like to know how you built it.


----------



## FrogFever (Aug 12, 2011)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/73620-frogfevers-55g-display-tank-build.html


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

FrogFever said:


> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/73620-frogfevers-55g-display-tank-build.html


Yay! Firefly lights... I'm so proud


----------



## mkeBob (May 22, 2008)

I think you'd better put a ring on Crystals finger. Don't let her get away, she's a keeper for sure. Your room brings back a lot of memories as I've kept many of the species you currently enjoy over the past 7+ decades.


----------

